# lgb 55016 speed fluctuates



## D Higgs (Jul 10, 2012)

My MTS Lgb 55016 throttle which has been in operation all day for 10 years has now started to cause speed fluctuations when set to area of the throttle where it usually operates. I'm guessing that the guts of this thing is dirty or worn out at that area of the dial. I have turned the loco around and now run it with the throttle in reverse mode and it runs smoothly. I'm wondering if I can just take the throttle apart and clean it, or is it not cleanable?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Check the your power pickup wheels on your engine. Sometimes dirty track and wheels will cause a problem in one direction, but not in the other. 

You may need to clean the wheels and track.

Chuck


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Sounds like a dirty armature, CRC makes a spray contact cleaner that might solve your problem.
I think it's in your controller. Unplug before spraying into it.

John


----------



## IPTRAIN (Jun 1, 2012)

Hello "D",

guess this could be a potentiometer problem in your hand throttle. The outside knob ist hooked up on a potentiometer pivot pin. All your non pivoting hand force is transmitted to the three solder connections of your built in potentiometer. 










First try to resolder (reheat) the connections, second replacment of the potentiometer!

(Third try, buy a smartpone, no mechanical wear & tear any more) 

Good luck.

Regards, Karl


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

If it was made in China you could curse and say 'Fluctuations'. ;-)

Andrew


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

The first thing to determine is if the problem is with the loco or the throttle or even something else.

Run the loco on DC
Or try a different loco
Or try a different throttle if you have one


----------



## D Higgs (Jul 10, 2012)

I tried a different loco with the same results, so I believe it's the controller. I'll try the contact cleaner spray and resolder the potentiometer.
Thanks for sharing your knowledge


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Instead of turning the loco around, you can reprogram CV29 to reverse the loco direction.
To do this you need the 55015 or 55045 computer module. 4 is normal for LGB (14 steps and DC) and 5 will reverse direction of engine which reverses lights and motor.


----------

